
Verifying Global Consistency with Jepsen - jchrisa
https://blog.fauna.com/verifying-global-consistency-with-jepsen
======
arielweisberg
Last I checked Jepsen was more of a toolkit for checking consistency then
simply plug and play. What is the process for adapting Jepsen to your specific
database and its capabilities and how broadly is Jepsen checking the various
guarantees the DB offers. Like say if there are consistency tunables what
range of tunables were tested?

~~~
freels
That’s right. Along with the load and fault generators, it includes some other
useful tools such as a linearizability checker, as well as quite a few
existing tests for other systems. From this we built out tests for Fauna’s
stronger ACID guarantees.

------
kevinconaway
It would be nice if you posted the correctness report as is, without requiring
me to be added to your marketing funnel.

~~~
freels
You make a valid point. We fixed the link.

------
zzzcpan
This is an ad, there is no information here.

------
freels
Here is a direct link to the report:
[https://www2.fauna.com/l/517431/2018-06-25/6c9gwb/517431/114...](https://www2.fauna.com/l/517431/2018-06-25/6c9gwb/517431/114459/FaunaDB_Correctness_Report_042618.pdf)

